
Show HN: karasu–A self-hosted remote math communication system - krasjet
https://krasjet.com/voice/karasu/
======
ibizaman
That’s really nice! Did you have experience in Haskell before this project?

~~~
krasjet
I was using it mainly for parsing and Hakyll. This is the first time I tried
to use it for a web server though.

